# AKU MBBS Interview



## Hassam Zulfiqar (Jun 4, 2012)

cn smone guide me on what kind of things they ask in interview....so that i m mentalyy prepared for those things.....
it will be general or there cn be specific questions related to studies also?


----------



## Mahnoor Furqan (Jun 8, 2012)

Hassam Zulfiqar said:


> cn smone guide me on what kind of things they ask in interview....so that i m mentalyy prepared for those things.....
> it will be general or there cn be specific questions related to studies also?


Well,i didn't get shortlisted for the interview#sorry..But i read somewhere that the basic purpose of the interview is to check all those personality traits that need to be present in a future doctor..i.e understanding,communicating your information to people and how to deal with certain situations for example an emergency..the most important thing while giving an interview is to be as confident as you can..don't loose your nerves..
All the best for your interview#cool


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

Hassam Zulfiqar said:


> cn smone guide me on what kind of things they ask in interview....so that i m mentalyy prepared for those things.....
> it will be general or there cn be specific questions related to studies also?


hey hassam congratz ! even im freaking out regarding the interview,
but everyone has been telling me that it will be very calm and based on general topics,
more like an IELTS speaking test.
so basically theyll ask you about yourself, where you see yourslf in future wagera, why did you choose AKU....
so just be confident and relaxed, and THINK before you say something !
when is your interview ?


----------



## alizai (Jun 10, 2012)

*aku prep*

hello mates,
i want to take the aku test the up coming year and am preparing for it. So i want some advices from you people for me. I also want to know how you ( who have taken the test and passed it ) prepared for it. Actually i am an f.sc pre-medical student and have not studied maths for about an year, and also i have a page from net about aku test preparation and it says the maths questions included in the test are ssc level, not inter level, so do i need to read the f.sc maths books too. 
The other thing i want to know is that, am i supposed to read the A-levels books too or not? I also want to know that will this 10 months time be enough for my preparation. And is there any coaching for it in peshawar?
If anybody could help me, i would be realy thankful to him.
And also congrates to those who passed the test and many more to those who got admissions there this year.


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

No the maths is easy. for maths you need to prepare from Maths section of SAT 1.
Look at the AKU syllabus.


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

alizai said:


> hello mates,
> i want to take the aku test the up coming year and am preparing for it. So i want some advices from you people for me. I also want to know how you ( who have taken the test and passed it ) prepared for it. Actually i am an f.sc pre-medical student and have not studied maths for about an year, and also i have a page from net about aku test preparation and it says the maths questions included in the test are ssc level, not inter level, so do i need to read the f.sc maths books too.
> The other thing i want to know is that, am i supposed to read the A-levels books too or not? I also want to know that will this 10 months time be enough for my preparation. And is there any coaching for it in peshawar?
> If anybody could help me, i would be realy thankful to him.
> And also congrates to those who passed the test and many more to those who got admissions there this year.


thank you very much !!
im an A level student so i dont know whats the syllabus for FSC and stuff ! i just read my A levels books and i also gave SAT 2 ! that helped me a lot ! for maths i revised my O level portion , that was more than enough !! i even took some tutions in Karachi from a very respected sir (he works in aga khan) he gave me some very useful tips for maths ! i dont know if you have IBA grads in Peshawar or not, but i went to that institue for about a month in Karachi ! the knowledge i gained from there was amazing and totally worth all the money i put in it ! 10 months is more than enough ! lol i started studying for the entry test from this year's January and the exam was in April ! so basically i studied for only 4 months! so it isnt that hard if you know the right strategy and you dont waste your time !.... best of luck for next year ! and IA ill c you if you get admission and i get admission this year (hopefully) !


----------



## alizai (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you very much MOIZ and TOXICDEVIL for the reply. And Moiz, have your classes at aku been started or not?


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats to all those who have been shortlisted.

@ Moiz, Toxicdevil, alizai and all others who have been shortlisted, kindly can you please share your O and A level grades , it will be helpful for future students .

Thanks


----------



## alizai (Jun 10, 2012)

Actually, MUAAZ, i am an f.sc student and have just given my first year exam ,so there are no grades in my result. And also,my first year result has not been anounced yet. Ok.


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

I didnt get shortlisted


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

alizai said:


> Thank you very much MOIZ and TOXICDEVIL for the reply. And Moiz, have your classes at aku been started or not?


ur welc ! nope ! i just passed the entrance exam , there'll be interviews then they'll assess all the transcripts etc, and only then will they give me a final decision.... and the classes start mid December.. so still a long time...


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

Muaaz said:


> Congrats to all those who have been shortlisted.
> 
> @ Moiz, Toxicdevil, alizai and all others who have been shortlisted, kindly can you please share your O and A level grades , it will be helpful for future students .
> 
> Thanks


im currently IN A levels so the final grades havent come out yet. in O levels i didnt do that good  i got 6A's, 3B's and a C !


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

moiz said:


> im currently IN A levels so the final grades havent come out yet. in O levels i didnt do that good  i got 6A's, 3B's and a C !


Thanks a lot moiz for the info!

Usually I have heard that to pass the AKU s entry test is most important as interviews are usually conducted to judge your personality ,confidence and dedication towards medicine.I know one guy who was not able to pass the entry test inspite of getting 8As in O levels and 4As in A levels.

Sorry I forgot to ask did you submit your SAT scores as well ,if yes would you like to disclose your scores?

As per AKU website from 2013 onwards overseas applicants can ONLY submit SAT I scores , in lieu of entry test.


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

Muaaz said:


> Thanks a lot moiz for the info!
> 
> Usually I have heard that to pass the AKU s entry test is most important as interviews are usually conducted to judge your personality ,confidence and dedication towards medicine.I know one guy who was not able to pass the entry test inspite of getting 8As in O levels and 4As in A levels.
> 
> ...


well, i gave SAT 2 so they were pretty useless in AKU's case.
Muaaz did you pass the test ..?


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

moiz said:


> well, i gave SAT 2 so they were pretty useless in AKU's case.
> Muaaz did you pass the test ..?


Nope actually I never applied to AKU as currently I am studying in grade 11th in Canada and have not completed my High School .


----------



## moiz (May 9, 2012)

HEY EVERYBODY !! .....did anyone give the interview ..?! how did it go ?!


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

*Interview*

alizai: Quit hi-jacking other people's topics. This topic is about the AKU interview, not it's entrance exam. Create a new topic... Besides, you've got a whole year left...

Now to the real deal... Has anyone given their interview? What did the people ask? Was it only one interviewer or was it a panel? Did anyone get their interview postponed? Mine got moved from the first of July to this Saturday. Anyway, what should we prepare for? I think one should go through this YDA thing that's been going on these days. It a current event and it's related to medicine. Also, if anyone has any experience in this (or knows someone who does) please help us out! Is it like a viva in which they test your concepts? Or is it like... You know, they ask you stuff about you? Also, do they ask personal questions? I'm in no mood of answering questions like: "What does your father do" etc and I might lash out... So any help that you can give will be appreciated. Come forward and speak up now!


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello everyone!

My sister has her first interview for AKU tomorrow! Pray for her that everything goes well. I'm sure she wont mind sharing with me some of the questions that she is asked. Maybe I can pass on a few here


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

I had my interview this Saturday (like 5 days ago)... It went... Umm... Well I really couldn't read their faces so I don't know how it went... Anyway, be prepared for personal questions... They'll ask about family and your relations with them. As is, they asked me how I interacted with my siblings... And then they asked what my father does. And stuff like that... They also asked why I want to be a doctor and why I want to join AKU. And then they asked me to tell 3 things that the Pakistani health system lacks and three things that are wrong with the Pakistani culture... And then they asked about hobbies and stuff as well. I hope this helps some of you out.  Oh, btw, this is a bit off-topic but do they take the entrance exam marks into account when they make a decision or are the entrance exam marks only to choose which people get to the interview stage? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

The entrance exam marks are only considered for interview eligibility.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Waleed ,

Wish your sister all the best for her interview.

I was wondering as per your profile you and your family must be based at US ,so where your sister s interview going to be conducted ? Is it in US or Karachi???

Did they give her any option for choice of interview places???

Thanks


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Muaaz said:


> Hi Waleed ,
> 
> Wish your sister all the best for her interview.
> 
> ...


Hello Muaaz,

She gave her interview in the USA in Dallas, Texas. According to the AKU website, international applicants have the option of giving the interview in new york. However, when my sister received her interview letter it stated that they have contacted and set 2 separate interviews in Dallas with AKU Alumni who are currently practicing here.

Basically, if there are Doctors who graduated from AKU in your area they may be asked by AKU to conduct the interviews, otherwise they may ask you to travel to Karachi or the nearest place in the US.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot Waleed for the valuable info.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Glad to help!


----------



## Haider Raja (Sep 24, 2012)

Majh said:


> I had my interview this Saturday (like 5 days ago)... It went... Umm... Well I really couldn't read their faces so I don't know how it went... Anyway, be prepared for personal questions... They'll ask about family and your relations with them. As is, they asked me how I interacted with my siblings... And then they asked what my father does. And stuff like that... They also asked why I want to be a doctor and why I want to join AKU. And then they asked me to tell 3 things that the Pakistani health system lacks and three things that are wrong with the Pakistani culture... And then they asked about hobbies and stuff as well. I hope this helps some of you out.  Oh, btw, this is a bit off-topic but do they take the entrance exam marks into account when they make a decision or are the entrance exam marks only to choose which people get to the interview stage? Thanks a bunch.


they don't take them into account


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

You're a moron Haider... Do you notice when things are posted? Goodness I hate necroposters... I asked on July 18th... All right? There's no need to reply on the 30th of September... Waleed already gave the answer (that too on the 18th of July)... Friggin idiot...


----------



## alizai (Jun 10, 2012)

hello moiz,
assalam u alaikum!
i am alizai. it has been a long time i had logged in here. and now i am back here. can u please tell me when the AKU test is going to be this year,i mean 2013. i am confused whether it is going to be in february or in april and what will be the deadline for registration. plz reply me as fast as u get this. i'll be really v.v thankful to u. 
and is anyone else can help, it would be really kind of them too. 
saaam!


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

alizai said:


> hello moiz,
> assalam u alaikum!
> i am alizai. it has been a long time i had logged in here. and now i am back here. can u please tell me when the AKU test is going to be this year,i mean 2013. i am confused whether it is going to be in february or in april and what will be the deadline for registration. plz reply me as fast as u get this. i'll be really v.v thankful to u.
> and is anyone else can help, it would be really kind of them too.
> saaam!


The test can be held any time between the last week of Feb to the first week of March. Registrations will be closing around mid Feb. At least that's what's been happening for the past couple of years


----------



## MAHROSH ALI (Feb 20, 2018)

its totally general no one is going to ask u about studies ...the interview is all about ur personal life and activities


----------



## MdcatGuide (Feb 20, 2018)

Am planning to write an article on this .😛


----------

